# Engelbrecht Grills/Smokers



## beefmeister (Jan 10, 2012)

Do any members have feedback or experience with Engelbrecht Grills ?

Engelbrecht Grills - 1000 Series Standard Braten Grill






*I WANT ONE*


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bump.

I don't use one of these, but hopefully someone will be along soon to help.


----------



## engelbrecht fan (Jan 19, 2012)

I love mine, I'm planning to be buried with it. I got the original Braten 1000. I use the thing 3-4 times a week. When I first got it I used every night. I've gone through other store bought ones. This thng is built like a tank. I tell people who first see it that this thing came from a grill that had a one nighter with an old coal boiler. The thing was born in Illinois, was raised on corn wiskey and is looking for a fight.

I first seen it on the food network with Bobby Flay cooking on it. The searing is the best. It's made for cooking over whole logs. Which is the only thing I cook over now. The cooking grate raises for dialing in the searing heat and it makes it really easy for maintaining the fire. The fire box does really good. The top loading door makes it easy to maintain the fire box fire. It's not baffled so there's a hot spot near the firebox. But I make use of it for finishing ribs or cooking some hot wings. You'll never get me sold on anything else. I don't have the space nor the money to have four different grills. It's just the perfect all around grill/bbq. It ends up being the talk after the dinner.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2012)

Engelbrecht fan said:


> I love mine, I'm planning to be buried with it. I got the original Braten 1000. I use the thing 3-4 times a week. When I first got it I used every night. I've gone through other store bought ones. This thng is built like a tank. I tell people who first see it that this thing came from a grill that had a one nighter with an old coal boiler. The thing was born in Illinois, was raised on corn wiskey and is looking for a fight.
> 
> I first seen it on the food network with Bobby Flay cooking on it. The searing is the best. It's made for cooking over whole logs. Which is the only thing I cook over now. The cooking grate raises for dialing in the searing heat and it makes it really easy for maintaining the fire. The fire box does really good. The top loading door makes it easy to maintain the fire box fire. It's not baffled so there's a hot spot near the firebox. But I make use of it for finishing ribs or cooking some hot wings. You'll never get me sold on anything else. I don't have the space nor the money to have four different grills. It's just the perfect all around grill/bbq. It ends up being the talk after the dinner.




Welcome to SMF!

Would you do us a favor & put your location in your profile & then head over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome. Thanks!


----------



## dewetha (Jan 19, 2012)

Engelbrecht fan said:


> I love mine, I'm planning to be buried with it. I got the original Braten 1000. I use the thing 3-4 times a week. When I first got it I used every night. I've gone through other store bought ones. This thng is built like a tank. I tell people who first see it that this thing came from a grill that had a one nighter with an old coal boiler. The thing was born in Illinois, was raised on corn wiskey and is looking for a fight.
> 
> I first seen it on the food network with Bobby Flay cooking on it. The searing is the best. It's made for cooking over whole logs. Which is the only thing I cook over now. The cooking grate raises for dialing in the searing heat and it makes it really easy for maintaining the fire. The fire box does really good. The top loading door makes it easy to maintain the fire box fire. It's not baffled so there's a hot spot near the firebox. But I make use of it for finishing ribs or cooking some hot wings. You'll never get me sold on anything else. I don't have the space nor the money to have four different grills. It's just the perfect all around grill/bbq. It ends up being the talk after the dinner.


you have some action shots? there web site is pretty lame so some detail shots would be cool. I am very interested in wood fire grilling


----------



## dewetha (Jan 19, 2012)

glad to see an local(well 2 hrs away) company. nothing beats seeing one in person. i might have to make a road trip one day to look at them in person. this might be the one grill to rule them all! 

do you do any low and slow smoking? how does it hold temps?


----------



## beefmeister (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Efan. They should send you a commission check for that testimonial. Now I REALLY WANT ONE !! Looks like an awesome grill !!

Tell ya what, I will arrange your demise and you will me your Englebrecht


----------



## rivertucky bbq (Jun 28, 2013)

I also love my Engelbrecht Braten. Since I got it this past February, I've been grilling and smoking every chance I can get. I bought the Braten because of its versatility, the quality of its build, and the ease of clean up. It's the Swiss Army Knife of Bbq!


----------



## rbenash (Mar 9, 2014)

Looking to make a move after being ripped off by an Arkansas horizontal builder a number of years ago. Long story won't bore you with the details.

I definitely am all over the looks of this grill, the design, construction, etc.

I'm thinking though that I might pass on the firebox if there's no baffling to leverage proper air flow for use as a stick burner. I like that I can use wood or charcoal in the main cavity - AND the ability to raise the rack, as well as a lid to close over everything for different cooks.

Might skip the firebox though if it's really not baffled right. Would maybe keep a separate bullet or box style smoker for that.

For the limited number of users - did you find any difference in terms of general usability/end results whether you used wood or lump as the fuel type? I don't typically but did you try briquettes (hardwood or K-type)?

Have you used the SFB for a long slow smoke? How was temp control, etc?

As a grill I'm sold in a big way. As a horizontal smoker a little sketchy due to the absence of baffling.


----------



## chipotleq (Mar 20, 2014)

$2000+ for 10 gauge welded seems pretty high for the size of that grill. I dont know how the gauge would hold against the high heat from actual firewood. I would rather pay more but have it be at least 1/4in steel like. Check Klose backyard grills. They are similar in design, just built better with 1/4 in and the reputation that klose has for just a few bucks more.


----------



## poopypuss (Mar 24, 2014)

My Braten Campfire Grill just arrived...

I'm building a firepit just for it at my campsite, pics to follow!

When my portable Kabob-e-que arrives, that will be going for a ride on the Braten!!!


----------

